# How can I keep the plants planted?



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

I recently got a couple of nice medium sized amazon swords. Problem is, I cant keep them planted for long. With a flick of the P's tails, the plants go for the surface. Im trying to avoid using rocks or driftwood to anchor it down because I already have a tank set up in mind. Is there anything I could put on the swords' base? They're medium sized (length from root base to tip of longest leaf is about 8-9 inches). Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

deeper substrate. swords really need 3-4 inches minimum to get a good anchor.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Doktordet said:


> I recently got a couple of nice medium sized amazon swords. Problem is, I cant keep them planted for long. With a flick of the P's tails, the plants go for the surface. Im trying to avoid using rocks or driftwood to anchor it down because I already have a tank set up in mind. Is there anything I could put on the swords' base? They're medium sized (length from root base to tip of longest leaf is about 8-9 inches). Any suggestions appreciated.


You need more substrate Dexter, other then that, swords plants are very easy to maintain.

How about the plants I gave you, how are they doing?

Hater


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

have alot of gravel on them


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

not gravel. substrate. get something that is actually beneficial to the plant. a clay based substrate is great. find your nearest lesco and grab a bag of soil master select, rinse it and add as much depth as you need. a bag is 50lb and 16 bucks. will easily cover a 75gal. if you need mroe then buy more. its only 16 bucks. or so.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

I already have about 4+ inches of substrate at the back of the tank and that is where I tried to plant the swords. But a few of the Ps are just so big that when they startle (which is usually the case), plants get floating. I currently have a fluorite substrate. Hater, the plants you gave me are doing great. They now cover half the tank!


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

I used the weighted metal twist ties on mine to hold them down until their roots became firmly established in the substrate.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Zip said:


> I used the weighted metal twist ties on mine to hold them down until their roots became firmly established in the substrate.


that would be great, unfortunately, i got mine without the twisty metal ties. I probably just have:

1. to add more substrate. I might end up having about 8" of fluorite when all is said and done.(their quite big)

or

2. to wedge it between small rocks to hold it down and remove the rocks later on when it has rooted down.


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

Actually, I bought a package of the ties for a couple bucks. If your swords have long enough roots though, more substrate should work.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey guys, thanks for all your advice. I picked up a pack of those metal ties to weigh the plants down. This should get the job done.


----------

